# Comment transférer un compte thunderbird de PC vers Mac



## kaipet (14 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

Voil&#224;, c'est fait, apr&#232;s 20 ans d'utilisation de Windows, je viens de franchir le pas en achetant mon premier (et j'esp&#232;re pas dernier) mac : macbook noire.

La premi&#232;re impression est plut&#244;t bonne m&#234;me si je suis un peu perdu, la logique "mac" &#233;tant assez diff&#233;rente de la logique "PC"

J'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; transf&#233;rer facilement mon compte Firefox, mais je bute sur le transfert des comptes et messages de Thunderbird que j'utilisais sur PC et que j'ai install&#233; sur Mac. Il n'y a pas de proc&#233;dure d'import-export alors comment faire ?

M&#234;me pb avec ITune : j'ai 600 CD sur Itune PC, avec des listes d'&#233;coute et je voudrais transf&#233;rer tout cela sur mon macbook. Y a t il une proc&#233;dure ?

Merci de votre aide.


Premi&#232;re info : en postant dans le bon forum, tu aura de meilleures chances d'avoir la bonne r&#233;ponse &#224; ta question. Comme il est indiqu&#233; en rouge ci dessus  :







Tu n'es pas au bon endroit dans "Applications" !


----------



## BernardRey (14 Août 2007)

kaipet a dit:


> je bute sur le transfert des comptes et messages de Thunderbird que j'utilisais sur PC et que j'ai installé sur Mac. Il n'y a pas de procédure d'import-export alors comment faire ?


THunderbird utilise aussi bien sous Windows que Mac le format (standard) MBOX. Donc, pour faire simple, tu localises dans ton PC les fichiers contenant ta messagerie (par exemple en recherchant **.mbx*) et tu transfères sur le Mac à l'emplacement équivalent (~/Bibliothèque/Thunderbird/...)


----------



## vleroy (14 Août 2007)

idem pour itunes, tu copies les fichiers dans le répertoire musique, tu les importes via itunes, et tu supprimes les fichiers quand la base est recréée (sinon gare aux doublons)

sinon, tu les laisses et tu décoches l'option dans itunes (copier les fichiers)


----------



## kaipet (16 Août 2007)

Merci pour votre aide : tous ces pb sont réglés.


----------



## fredop (19 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous. 

Je suis dans le même cas de figure : je souhaite transférer mes mails (1.5 Go) de thunderbird PC à Thunderbird (ou Mail) Mac. 

J'ai bien cherché d'éventuels dossiers et/ou fichiers .mbx mais que nenni, nib.

J'ai donc pris la totale des fichiers de profil (local folders...) que j'ai recopiés dans le répertoire qui va bien sous OS X. 

En ouvrant thunderbird, je vois bien l'ensemble des dossiers et des mails inclus mais impossible d'accéder aux dits mails. J'ai un message d'erreur indiquant en gros que le chemin du mail n'est pas le bon. 

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ? Merci (beaucoup) par avance.


----------



## fredop (19 Août 2007)

Oops, j'ai trouvé la solution : copier la totalité du répertoire Thunderbird issu d'application data. Et ça fonctionne sans souci : mails, comptes mails, carnet d'adresses, serveurs de news, etc. Magique .


----------



## Agus (4 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Voilà, même problème, je n'arrive pas à transférer ma messagerie Thunderbird PC vers mon Mac Book Pro récemment acheté.
J'ai commencé par mettre tout mon dossier Thunderbird/Profiles sur HD externe, puis branché ce dernier sur le Mac et transféré le tout dans le dossier Thunderbird/Profiles du Mac.
Rien, Thunderbird ne reconnait rien, la messagerie est vide.
J'ai lu différents échanges sur Mac Génération, et je pensais avoir fait ce qu'il fallait...
Manifestement il manque quelque chose.

Merci de votre aide.

Agus


----------



## globox3 (4 Avril 2008)

de mémoire tu dois les copier dans ton dossier bibilothèque/Thunderbird ....


----------



## Agus (4 Avril 2008)

C'est bien ce que j'ai fait : .../bibliothèque/Thunderbird/Profiles

Ce qui me purlupine, c'est qu'en fait, sur PC l'arborescence n'est pas tout à fait ça, il y a un dossier intermédiaire, du genre :
.../Application Data/Thunderbird/Profiles/*xxxxx.default*/Mail

où xxxxx est un mélange de lettres et chiffre qui ressemble à un code.
Or dans le Mac je n'ai pas vu de dossier de ce type, se terminant par .default, j'ai donc copié directement de contenu du dossier Mail dans .../bibliothèque/Thunderbird/Profiles.
C'est peut être là que ça coince.
Par ailleurs j'ai bien vérifié que le fichier Profiles.ini, qui a l'air important, avait bien été copié.

Agus


----------



## Ben B (1 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

j'ai le même problème que les personnes précédentes.
Une solution a-t-elle été trouvée depuis lors?

Merci.


----------

